# Overclocking Intel HD Graphics 520 on a laptop



## daerragh (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi. I've already tried Intel XTU, MSI Afterburner, ThrottleStop (made uV) and looked in the UEFI. Neither of them allow overclocking. Do you know of any way? I already have dual-channel DDR4 memory and would like to OC the iGPU.

Please, just don't post things like: "it's pointless", "you can't cool it" etc. I just want 15-20% more performance from the iGPU. Already, this laptop runs Thief 2014 and Skyrim Special Edition with low, but playable framerate - around 30FPS.

Laptop: Lenovo 110-15ISK / Model 80UD
i3-6100U, 8GB DDR4 dual-channel
res. 1366x768


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 14, 2020)

overclocking intel igpu - Google Search


----------



## daerragh (Apr 14, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> overclocking intel igpu - Google Search



I checked Google, didn't find any software that would work.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 14, 2020)

What model laptop? No official support for overclocking most Intel mobile chips, however some have a configurable TDP setting which may allow it to run at the higher end of supported clock speeds. Look in your bios/efi settings for a TDP option


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 14, 2020)

daerragh said:


> Hi. I've already tried Intel XTU, MSI Afterburner, ThrottleStop (made uV) and looked in the UEFI. Neither of them allow overclocking. Do you know of any way? I already have dual-channel DDR4 memory and would like to OC the iGPU.
> 
> I just want 15-20% more performance from the iGPU. Already, this laptop runs Thief 2014 and Skyrim Special Edition with low, but playable framerate - around 30FPS.


What resolution are you playing at?
Brand of Laptop etc.
From the HD 52O we can determine you have a 6### series CPU.


----------



## daerragh (Apr 14, 2020)

Updated the first post. The UEFI config is very poor - no option to OC iGPU. The laptop has i3-6100U - i3 has no configurable TDP. Intel specs say that the iGPU should run max. @1000MHz, actually runs @950MHz which is normal. If I can't OC, it would at least be nice to find a way to run the iGPU at the declared max. 1000MHz.

Laptop: Lenovo 110-15ISK / Model 80UD
i3-6100U, 8GB DDR4 dual-channel
res. 1366x768


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 14, 2020)

Unfortunately you're stuck with what its got. Best you could do is modify game settings more, may be try some "low spec" mods, etc.

Run the lowest resolution you can tolerate


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 14, 2020)

Can memory timings be tweaked via software on that hardware? Last resort improvement.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Interesting read here that may help.








						Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (XTU) Undervolting Guide
					

News, Reviews and other Informations about Laptops




					www.notebookcheck.net


----------



## daerragh (Apr 14, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Can memory timings be tweaked via software on that hardware? Last resort improvement.



Can't be tweaked in Intel XTU.



Caring1 said:


> Interesting read here that may help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't OC iGPU in Intel XTU, I checked. uV possible and already made.


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 14, 2020)

You can't OC the IGPU on that, you're basically stuck unless you want to get a better laptop.


----------



## Bkmorgan21 (Jun 25, 2020)

Some insyde bios can reach advanced bios by hitting the A button immediately after you press the button to enter bios (not the boot pause but the actual bios) eg I press escape to stop boot and hit f10 to open bios so milliseconds after f10 I hit "A" to get OC options (intel i3-6100u hp laptop)


----------

